# Parker International - unbeleivably CRAP



## d3v (17 Dec 2009)

Purchased the Fahgettaboutit lock and the Park Tools AWS11c hex wrench set.

After trying TWICE with my Visa card both times their card taking system returned an error. 

I tried paying them by paypal but my cards expiray date needed changing to the new one, so I couldn't actually make the payment via paypal, but they are trying to get me to believe that the payment DID go through to them and that it is somehow tied up in limbo in cybverspace and I need to deal with Paypal.


As I said, NO money was sent to Parker International via paypal as my Visa cards expiray date needed updating!

The money (£65.50) was taken from my Visa account yesterday by Parker International, and now they arn't sending me my lock and hex wrench.

They are lying scumbags, and they constantly get me to ring THEM even after I told them my mobile credit is a rip off, and email is perfectly fine.

Disgusting shower of shoot arn't they.


----------



## Panter (17 Dec 2009)

I found them to be excellent, personally


----------



## d3v (17 Dec 2009)

Typical ain't it, how you find place that has fair moral prices (who the hell wants to pay £90 for a lump of steel?) and then it turns out to be too good to be true. The downtrodden poor consumer can never win.


----------



## Will1985 (17 Dec 2009)

d3v said:


> who the hell wants to pay £90 for a lump of steel?


You, it seems! You're new and probably only signed up to slag off Parker, but there are enough threads on here about the importance of a quality lock and people do pay a lot for peace of mind when it comes to securing their pride and joy.

Every so often on here we have people signing up to slag off one of the online shops; some will agree and others defend it. Turning on the offensive against the staff won't do you any favours as you could be relegated to the bottom of the pile until it is inevitable they have to deal with you.


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2009)

Never had a problem with them - been dealing with Parkers for over 15 years


----------



## rusky (17 Dec 2009)

fossyant said:


> Never had a problem with them - been dealing with Parkers for over 15 years



+1


----------



## zimzum42 (17 Dec 2009)

Panter said:


> I found them to be excellent, personally


+1


----------



## Alan Frame (17 Dec 2009)

Slagging the company off on here may help you to vent but will do nothing to resolve the problem, especially if Parkers have a low threshhold to libel.


----------



## d3v (17 Dec 2009)

I signed up here about 3 days ago. I didn't sign up especially to "slag anyone" off. I just can't wait for tomorrow to deal with this annoying issue, god I hate having to wait for "office hours" while I feel worried and want the problem sorted ASAP, why can't they answer a bloody email at night while they browse the net for leisure like everyone else does.


----------



## gavintc (17 Dec 2009)

I like Parker and have used them regularly over the last few years. You seem to have a problem. I do not see why a company should answer e-mails at night.


----------



## on the road (17 Dec 2009)

I've never had a problem with them over about 14 odd years.


----------



## mr_hippo (18 Dec 2009)

d3v said:



> my mobile credit is a rip off...


What has that got to do with anything?


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Dec 2009)

Parkers are a really good honest well run company that i would have no hesitation in using or recommending.

If a consumer was trying to use VOID credit cards this would confuse all companies as it looks like they are trying to fraud them. Of course this isn't their mistake, its the consumers.
Paypal is a nightmare when cards need updating, and i've fallen foul of this, with 6 companies suddenly finding the payment i had made being recalled. due to me being careless when i should have updated my account.


----------



## Seamab (18 Dec 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> Parkers are a really good honest well run company that i would have no hesitation in using or recommending.
> 
> 
> Paypal is a nightmare .



I've had good experience with Parkers but will support any rant against PayPal. Twice had my account suspended for no good reason for weeks on end. Pity some retailers will only accept PayPal.


----------



## amaferanga (18 Dec 2009)

Yes, paypal can be annoying. I lost by debit card recently and forgot to update my paypal details, but most transactions still went through. It was only when I tried buying something from HK that I realised something was up when paypal wanted me to use an eCheque (the money leaves your account immediately, but takes about 2 weeks to clear before the seller will dispatch your item). Takes 2-3 days to re-verify your account with the new card.

Not sure what's gone wrong with Parkers in this case, but if you remain civil and respectful to the folk you are dealing with I'm sure it'll get sorted out quickly. If you are obnoxious and rant at them then they'll just think you're a dick, probably take longer to sort it out and will probably hope you don't buy anything from them ever again.


----------



## Dan B (18 Dec 2009)

+1 for Parkers here as well, sorry. "Guess what packaging they'll use" is almost as fun as the Wiggle "guess which random free sweets" game


----------



## StuartG (18 Dec 2009)

Oh dear - another happy Parker customer here - was this a cunning plan to get such a load of commendations?


----------



## ed_o_brain (18 Dec 2009)

I've used Parker quite happily. In fact, based in Shropshire near where I used to live, I've visited them a couple of times and drooled over their stock.


----------



## Riverman (19 Dec 2009)

I had a very similar problem. Card strangely didn't work, so I gave them the number over the telephone. They said great, thanks we'll send that to the processing department.

Three days letter I get an email saying that my order has been cancelled because I failed to give them the correct card details. Well, if the card details that I gave the second time really were incorrect, it would have been nice for them to tell me rather than cancelling the order.

Hasten to say I bought the stuff from another site instead, who oddly had no problems processing my payment.

On the plus point some of their stuff is well priced. It does seem like my experience is rare.


----------



## d3v (19 Dec 2009)

Went to the bank ealirer. The cashier told me the funds have indeed been withdrawn, but couldn't tell me who/what company did the transaction. It sure ain't paypal. I've updated Parker so we'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Dec 2009)

d3v said:


> why can't they answer a bloody email at night while they browse the net for leisure like everyone else does.



Probably for the same reason that I don't answer customer emails at night. BECAUSE I AM NOT AT WORK.

This sort of thing annoys the hell out of me, and yes, I am venting. You've had your vent so you will let me have mine.
*
People work certain hours. Because they own a computer at home thaqt they use for recreation does NOT mean they should work 24/7.*

I get sick to the back teeth of whinging selfish prats sending emails of complaint about me to my company, simply because they had to wait until office hours to receive a reply. Because I run the eBay store for the company I work for AND their website (not Parkers BTW!), that apparently means that I must be on call should someone decide to ask a question at 4am.

WHY THE HELL SHOULD an employee of the company answer work emails in their OWN LEISURE TIME? And what sort of peanut writes letters of complaint to the company directors about me, because my one-person department isn't open 24/7/365? Probably people like you who assume that people should be at their back and call all yours. It happens, quite regularly. They go to the bottom of the queue.

Now, on to your issue, it sounds to me like your card and PayPal (as a payment processor / PayPal web payments pro) aren't "getting along". Unfortunately there is little a company using PayPal as the card processor can do, other than lift all fraud checks and leave themselves open to chargebacks. Been there. Unfortunately the retailer may be as annoyed at times with PayPal as you. But if PayPal have taken money and not deposited it into Parkers account, then PayPal WILL NOT EVEN TALK TO PARKERS about it so there will be nothing they can do, hence suggesting you talk to Parkers. Again, been there.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Dec 2009)

I've had good service from Parker in the past. No complaints here.

p.s. it's rather ridiculous to expect emails to be answered out of hours.


----------



## wafflycat (19 Dec 2009)

Excellent service from Parkers over many years here too.


----------



## AlanW (19 Dec 2009)

Like many other I have dealt with Parkers for 15+ years, and despite the odd hiccup I have been a happy customer.

But, they do seem to have lost their way a little regarding pricing over the years? Once upon a time you just ordered from Parkers coz they were the cheapest, sadly this is not the case anymore.


----------



## zophiel (19 Dec 2009)

Riverman said:


> I had a very similar problem. Card strangely didn't work, so I gave them the number over the telephone. They said great, thanks we'll send that to the processing department.
> 
> Three days letter I get an email saying that my order has been cancelled because I failed to give them the correct card details. Well, if the card details that I gave the second time really were incorrect, it would have been nice for them to tell me rather than cancelling the order.




I had the same problem with there site not taking my card details and refusing my card. I waited a day for them to ring back as it said on the webpage, then rang them instead. They did process the order but it took a few days once it had been processed. So good and bad really.


----------



## on the road (19 Dec 2009)

d3v said:


> why can't they answer a bloody email at night while they browse the net for leisure like everyone else does.


Probably because they have a life, unlike you


----------



## Graham1 (20 Dec 2009)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Probably for the same reason that I don't answer customer emails at night. BECAUSE I AM NOT AT WORK.
> 
> This sort of thing annoys the hell out of me, and yes, I am venting. You've had your vent so you will let me have mine.
> *
> ...





Here Here 
Couldn't agree more, everybody thinks everybody should work 24/7 these days, everybody needs time off and should leave work at work. This 24/7 culture does my head in lets go back to 9/5 5.5 days a week.yippee. more time to ride my bike thats what I say.


----------



## Graham1 (20 Dec 2009)

Most people on here complain that you can't speak to a person with a lot of online sites, so it is a refreshing change to hear of one who actually wants you to phone them. Get a landline or borrow a friends landline or better still use the landline at work during your break.


----------



## Ludwig (20 Dec 2009)

Never had a problem with Parker International. I run 2 online shops and it is very easy for the customer to make a keying in error and some shopping sites are so convoluted these days. With Paypal you only need your email address that is registered with the company or even a moblie phone number to make a payment. If you don't want to pay online most online firms will take a card payment over the phone. Some cards will get declined at this time of year because people go over there limit of due to erratic spending patterns. Finally if you deal with your issues in a calm and rational manner you will get you problems sorted much quicker.


----------



## mossy (20 Dec 2009)

*Parker International*

I have used them many times over.Always superb service and sound advise from them.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Dec 2009)

Very good service from Parkers too - once when they were out of stock of one item they even emailed me to see if we could arrange an alternative. Good outfit.


----------



## upsidedown (21 Dec 2009)

+1 for Parkers good service, i used them when they had Primal Wear in stock, no complaints. As far as i can tell they have a good reputation, built up over many years.


----------



## ASC1951 (21 Dec 2009)

d3v said:


> Disgusting shower of shoot arn't they.


Obviously not, from the four pages of replies. In fact it sounds like the problem is at your end, so perhaps you should ask Admin to delete the thread?


----------



## 4F (21 Dec 2009)

and another + 1 here as well, excellent service


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2009)

+ another - always good.


----------



## Will1985 (21 Dec 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> perhaps you should ask Admin to delete the thread?


But why? All the replies defending Parker are useful for the next person who wants to complain....although in all probability the search function would be ignored first.


----------



## Banjo (21 Dec 2009)

Will1985 said:


> But why? All the replies defending Parker are useful for the next person who wants to complain....although in all probability the search function would be ignored first.



Leave it on.It must be the best online advertisement Parkers have ever had It encouraged me to place an order with them,normally I use Chain reaction or Wiggle but thought after all the good feedback here I would give Parkers a go.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Dec 2009)

It's undoubtedly either (a) paypal's, or ( your, fault.
But all you need to do is ring up the credit card company and request a chargeback, on the grounds that they haven't acknowledged the payment.


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Dec 2009)

> I do enjoy these threads where people only register to complain. Historically on here at least, rather than put people off buying following their rant the responses outweigh the OP in the opposite direction and have the opposite of the intended effect.



Very true......in fact we are so nice even Dave Hinde doesn't get too much of a beating on here


----------



## 4F (22 Dec 2009)

BalkanExpress said:


> Very true......in fact we are so nice even Dave Hinde doesn't get too much of a beating on here



I had never heard of Dave Hinde before today, a quick google and


----------



## trsleigh (23 Dec 2009)

Banjo said:


> Leave it on.It must be the best online advertisement Parkers have ever had It encouraged me to place an order with them,normally I use Chain reaction or Wiggle but thought after all the good feedback here I would give Parkers a go.



Same here, never heard of Parkers before. Now next time I need something I'll probably give them a try.


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2009)

4F said:


> I had never heard of Dave Hinde before today, a quick google and



Oh, I used to TT against him..............


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2009)

trsleigh said:


> Same here, never heard of Parkers before. Now next time I need something I'll probably give them a try.



Parkers have been going a long time, mail order. It took them a long time to go internet, but I've used them for a very long time... back to the days of cheaply copied A4 folded price catalogues, phone order lines) - never a problem as the prices are keen, and quick delivery.

Sometimes things don't go quite right with any supplier....that's life..... get on with it....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2009)

4F said:


> I had never heard of Dave Hinde before today, a quick google and


----------



## BentMikey (23 Dec 2009)

4F said:


> I had never heard of Dave Hinde before today, a quick google and



Crikey!! You're not kidding!!!


----------



## Bill Gates (24 Dec 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Crikey!! You're not kidding!!!



The funniest story I heard re Dave Hinde is when a customer wanted to buy a Shimano derailler mechanism and asked for an Ultegra. They did not have the Ultegra but only had the Tiagra in stock. The customer did not want Tiagra so in order to persuade the customer that there was no real difference in the standard offered to file off the Tiagra brand name and write Ultegra on it with a Felt Tip pen.


----------



## gavintc (24 Dec 2009)

My only experience was buying some long drop brakes from a dealer on e-bay. It turned out to be a front for David Hinde. The brakes finally arrived, but not without prodding and sending back some short drop brakes that were sent in error. I decided then to avoid in the future.


----------



## harry dunn (27 Dec 2009)

Been a PARKER customer for over 30 yrs on 'n off , must say never ever had a problemb but I dont use on line ordering & keep it personal, talk on the phone to a sales person.
Same with CRC and others , some get to know you an thier like old mates.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Just bought some Christmas goodies (stuff I asked my sister to get, but she didn't want to), and of those that were offering the best price, I went with Parker, due to your recommendations above.


----------



## bauldbairn (28 Dec 2009)

4F said:


> I had never heard of Dave Hinde before today, a quick google and



Sounds like a right character!  -


----------



## jay clock (29 Dec 2009)

> Parkers are a really good honest well run company that i would have no hesitation in using or recommending.



agreed. And a company who are happy to take calls rather than hide behind email.


----------



## HLaB (3 Dec 2013)

Just adding to this I ordered a new light from the online shop on Sunday 11pm ish, its arrived (11:45am Tuesday), dispatched 4pm Monday. Maybe they've sorted out their service from the OP date and also after reading this I avoided the Ebay site but thumbs up to Parkers of Bolton. from me.

Oops, I never realised Parkers of Bolton and Parker International were two separate companies, all my previous kudos goes to Parkers of Bolton.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just adding to this I ordered a new light from the online shop on Sunday 11pm ish, its arrived (11:45am Tuesday), dispatched 4pm Monday. Maybe they've sorted out their service from the OP date and also after reading this I avoided the Ebay site but thumbs up to Parkers of Bolton. from me.


I wondered who picked up such an old thread, things happen in life it is how it's resolved that matters, I had one compnay on amazon supply a set of brake pads back in May I think, took over a week for first class post, just dropped them a line saying I was disappointed since I paid for 1st class ect... never heard back. So a possible low spending customer they have lost.


----------



## User16625 (5 Dec 2013)

Take my comment for whatever its worth but reading OPs thread has completely put me off that company. I for one will now avoid them in future.


----------



## e-rider (5 Dec 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Take my comment for whatever its worth but reading OPs thread has completely put me off that company. I for one will now avoid them in future.


there are many worse online cycle shops to deal with than Parkers - bear that in mind next time you choose one!


----------



## User16625 (5 Dec 2013)

e-rider said:


> there are many worse online cycle shops to deal with than Parkers - bear that in mind next time you choose one!



Yeah I know that, but I will still avoid them. (and amazon, they are ****ers too). One of the few places I do buy from is Tredz although they dont have the best parts supply out there.


----------



## e-rider (5 Dec 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Yeah I know that, but I will still avoid them. (and amazon, they are ****ers too). One of the few places I do buy from is Tredz although they dont have the best parts supply out there.


I tried Tredz a few times and they were awful - on every occasion without exception they didn't have, and couldn't get what I had ordered. Most annoying was it always took them a week to tell me! Don't even look there now.


----------



## User16625 (5 Dec 2013)

e-rider said:


> I tried Tredz a few times and they were awful - on every occasion without exception they didn't have, and couldn't get what I had ordered. Most annoying was it always took them a week to tell me! Don't even look there now.



What about action bikes? are they any good? Havent tried them myself.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

For a bit of balance.
When ever I have used Parkers they have always provided an excellent service.


----------



## e-rider (5 Dec 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> What about action bikes? are they any good? Havent tried them myself.


stick to the professionals: chainreactioncycles and Wiggle. Evans cycles are generally acceptable too.


----------



## PaulSecteur (6 Dec 2013)

I have used parker international as a postage customer and visited their shop.

Always a good, helpful service.


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Dec 2013)

For more balance...

I used them a lot whilst living overseas and they were great, always communicated well, would call me even though it was a long distance call, and everything arrived super fast.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Dec 2013)

e-rider said:


> I tried Tredz a few times and they were awful - on every occasion without exception they didn't have, and couldn't get what I had ordered. Most annoying was it always took them a week to tell me! Don't even look there now.


Me too, tried once won't try again.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (9 Dec 2013)

I had some wheels built up by them. Very good for the money and they even called to check I really wanted one black and one silver rim (I didn't).


----------



## Cycleops (19 Dec 2013)

You would have got an email from paypal advising that your registered card was about to expire well in advance so really no excuse on that front.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (20 Dec 2013)

Will1985 said:


> Turning on the offensive against the staff won't do you any favours as you could be relegated to the bottom of the pile until it is inevitable they have to deal with you.



I never had any problems with them and I thought they had great prices from time to time. I bought a top lock. cheaper than I could find anywhere else.

Have you experienced either as a customer or staff what you said in the above post?


----------



## PpPete (20 Dec 2013)

Sadly they have closed.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

PpPete said:


> Sadly they have closed.


I was going to say that.

OP here is a good trick, have a look in the mirror when you have a problem like this, as the reflection in the mirror is often the cause of most of life's problems.


----------

